# Hilfe beim Asus VG248QE



## Helmut (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi ,

ich hoffe das ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin und nicht doch in den Bereich Grakas gehöre, sorry schon mal vorweg.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit zwei Asus VG248QE 24 Zoll gegönnt. Habe allerdings erst jetzt festgestellt, dass sie in der Nvidia 
Systemsteuerung auf 1920 x 1080 (nativ) mit 120 Hz laufen als auf 1920 x 1080p mit 120 Hz oder 144Hz, 
ja ich bin halt manchmal nen bissl verpeilt.
Nun wollte ich sie unter Benutzerspezifische Auflösung auf meine gewünschten 1920 x 1080p mit 120 Hz einstellen, doch Nividias Systemsteuerung lässt mir nur die Möglichkeit von 1080p, 1920 x 1080 bei maximal 59Hz. Nun bin ich überfragt. Muss ich noch woanders etwas einstellen? Habe im Forum nen Beitrag gelesen, das Asus Karten einen kleinen Hebel besitzen, den man umlegen kann. Allerdings ist die Einstellung von 120Hz bzw. 144Hz bei mir ja möglich (Dual DVI).

Mein System:


Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
  CPU:  Intel Core i7 3770K im Turbo Modus
  Graka:  Asus GTX 680-DC2T-2GD5 (2048MB) OC
  Win 7 64 Bit

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße
*
*


----------



## Helmut (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

hat keiner ne Idee???


----------



## Gast0707215 (26. Oktober 2013)

Formulier doch mal dein Problem richtig. Was ich jetzt rauslesen kann ist, dass dein Monitor bei 1080p mit 120Hz läuft und du das ändern willst in 1080p und 120Hz (?).


----------



## simon3004 (26. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht spielst du gerade mit der internen Grafikkarte vom i7 3770k, denn wenn das so wäre, könntest du auch nicht mit 120hz spielen.


----------



## Helmut (26. Oktober 2013)

Also,

meine aktuelle Auflösung bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung ist:


Auflösung: PC 1920 x 1080 (nativ)

Bildwiederholfrequenz: 120 Hz

Farbtiefe: Höchste (32Bit)


So weit, so gut. Da mein Monitor HD fähig ist, würde ich es auch gerne nutzen, allerdings auch mit 120 Hz und nicht mit maximal 59 Hz.

Ich kann allerdings nur folgendes einstellen:


Auflösung: 1080p, 1920 x 1080 bei 59 Hz

Bildwiederholfrequenz: maximal 59 Hz !!!

Farbtiefe: Höchste (32Bit)


Ich würde aber gerne folgendes einstellen:


Auflösung: 1080p, 1920 x 1080 *bei 120 Hz*

Bildwiederholfrequenz: *120 Hz !!!*

Farbtiefe: Höchste (32Bit)


Diese Möglichkeit wird mir beim Anpassen erst gar nicht angezeigt. Nun die Frage, was mache ich falsch???


----------



## Gast0707215 (26. Oktober 2013)

Das erste (was atm eingestellt ist) und das dritte ist doch genau dasselbe?

Native Auflösung heißt nur, dass es die Auflösung auch tatsächlich gibt (1920 x 1080 Pixel) und nicht kleiner oder größer skaliert wird.


> Eine Auflösung, die exakt der physikalischen digitalen Auflösung (Pixelzahl) eines Anzeigegerätes entspricht, wird als native Auflösung bezeichnet.


----------



## SwissBullet (26. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie verwirrend :c
Also in der NV Systemsteuerung ist FHD/120Hz/32Bit eingestellt.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wo stimmt es jetzt nicht.
Im der NV System passt es ja,bleibt nur noch Windows selbst oder in den jeweiligen Anwendungen (Spiele)  passt es nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Oktober 2013)

Rechte moustaste auf desktop>Bildschirmauflösung>erweitere einstellung>Monitor> bildschirmaktualisierungsrate>auf 144HZ stellen.


----------



## Helmut (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Meine derzeitige Einstellung unter der Nvidia Systemsteuerung ist ja momentan PC 1920 x 1080 (nativ) mit 120 Hz.

So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe ist das bereits eine Full HD Auflösung, obwohl die Bezeichnung "1080p" nicht davor steht

(1080p, 1920 x 1080 nativ mit 120Hz).

Ich hoffe ich liege jetzt richtig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gast0707215 (28. Oktober 2013)

1080P = 1920 x 1080 (= full hd)


Und das "nativ" steht letztendlich nur dafür, dass der Monitor tatasächlich auch 1920 x 1080 Pixel hat und die auch "darstellen" kann, ohne die irgendwie hoch- oder runterskalieren muss.


----------



## Eisdieler (30. Oktober 2013)

Das "p" hinter der 1080 sagt nichts darüber aus, ob die Auflösung Full HD ist, oder nicht. 1080p 60 z.B. heisst, dass 60 Vollbilder pro Sekunde (progressive) in einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 über den Bildschirm flimmern.
Die andere Variante wäre z.B. 1080i 60. In dem Fall werden pro Sekunde 60 Halbbilder im Zeilensprungverfahren (interlaced) auf dem Monitor abgebildet. Den Unterschied sieht man z.B. bei schnellen Bewegungen auf dem Bildschirm. Hierbei fransen die Ränder von dem sich bewegenden Objekt im interlaced-Verfahren teilweise gut sichtbar aus.


----------

